# Dummy Proof Recipes



## LillyBBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

I've gone on and on here about how I'm a terrible cook. I totally am.  Every now and then though I come up with a winner. I just had the most marvelous steak fajitas! :eat2: I've thought to maybe put up a thread asking for tips on recipes that are simple but fab. Or if you stumbled across a combo that worked. Post your favorites here! Just remember, they have to be easy and the ingredients have to be easy to find.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 15, 2009)

Great idea!! I'll have to dig out a few to share!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok I'll go first. I bought a bunch of sirloin tips on sale a week ago. I seasoned them with Old El Paso Fajita mix, put them in a ziplock bag and poured in a half a can of light beer - just for shits and giggles. It has been in the fridge for days 'cause I was too lazy to do anything with them. I finally made them just now. :eat2: I sauted the meat along with some fresh red, green and yellow peppers and onion. Put them in a whole wheat tortilla with some mixed hand grated sharp and extra sharp cheddar cheese. WOW! :smitten: I just ate happiness. :happy:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 15, 2009)

That sounds really yummy!! You know I have to nag you and say...where's the pic?? I think the colorful peppers had me longing to see the finished product.

I just might try that next time I hit the store. Sounds easy and oh so good.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> That sounds really yummy!! You know I have to nag you and say...where's the pic?? I think the colorful peppers had me longing to see the finished product.
> 
> I just might try that next time I hit the store. Sounds easy and oh so good.



Oops! I eated it SVS. By the time I thought to put up this thread I had already gobbled it down. There's more steak though and I plan on making it again. It wasn't as pretty to look at as it was good to eat but I'll be posting pics and SOON.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lilly next time use the lime-flavored beer.  I bet that would be SO good. 

(in fact I might get the stuff to make this for dinner this weekend, you're genius!)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

Yummy Microwave Scrambled Eggs

4 eggs
cheese to taste (optional)

Crack eggs and place in plastic or disposable container. Add cheese. Place lid tightly on container and shake vigorously. Remove lid and put eggs in microwave. Microwave on high for 2.5 - 3 minutes, removing container every 35 seconds or so to stir with a fork. Continue till eggs are done. Serve and enjoy.


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 16, 2009)

Mmmm...lillybbw, I do fajitas all the time pretty much just like that, minus the beer. Works fine with chicken too. And if you want meatless, try portobello mushroom strips.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 16, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yummy Microwave Scrambled Eggs
> 
> 4 eggs
> cheese to taste (optional)
> ...



I love scrambled eggs with cheese! And if you're feeling adventurous, they're even better with cheese AND chopped poblano peppers (fresh or canned)... one Tbsp of peppers per egg is about right. Incidentally, this makes a nice sandwich, especially on a crusty roll.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I love scrambled eggs with cheese! And if you're feeling adventurous, they're even better with cheese AND chopped poblano peppers (fresh or canned)... one Tbsp of peppers per egg is about right. Incidentally, this makes a nice sandwich, especially on a crusty roll.



Being that I'm a complete dunce I was afraid to add anything other than cheese to the eggs for fear of what the microwave would do to them. I thought of onions and peppers but was afraid they might pop or burn or something.  I was too much in need of a sure thing to experiment.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

lypeaches said:


> Mmmm...lillybbw, I do fajitas all the time pretty much just like that, minus the beer. Works fine with chicken too. And if you want meatless, try portobello mushroom strips.



I had a ho-hum date some months ago and all I had to show for it was a leftover can of Coors light he brought and refused to take with him. I don't drink beer so it sat there forever ready to be throw out till I remembered sometimes people cook with beer. My last attempt at fajitas was abysmal so I got the idea to try the fajitas again with the beer marinade. Tasted way better. Stuperfection!  If I ever see that guy again I'll thank him with a firm handshake.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 16, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Being that I'm a complete dunce I was afraid to add anything other than cheese to the eggs for fear of what the microwave would do to them. I thought of onions and peppers but was afraid they might pop or burn or something.  I was too much in need of a sure thing to experiment.



They won't burn since microwaves cook from the inside out, before I started moving towards veganism, I made microwave omelettes all the time and often adding frozen mixed vegetables and other seasonings. I used to love including things like frozen minced onions and/or broccoli.

Because of the long hours i'm working, I buy and eat a ton of frozen food. One thing I love doing is using frozen fruit in a smoothies in place of ice cubes. I love smoothies made with frozen blueberries, some green tea, and equal parts canned peach and pineapple.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> They won't burn since microwaves cook from the inside out, before I started moving towards veganism, I made microwave omelettes all the time and often adding frozen mixed vegetables and other seasonings. I used to love including things like frozen minced onions and/or broccoli.
> 
> Because of the long hours i'm working, I buy and eat a ton of frozen food. One thing I love doing is using frozen fruit in a smoothies in place of ice cubes. I love smoothies made with frozen blueberries, some green tea, and equal parts canned peach and pineapple.



Sweet!  I use frozen fruit as edible ice cubes in ginger ale and fruit juice. Antioxidants. :eat2:


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 16, 2009)

In the winter, I like to throw things in the crockpot and let it work its magic. One of my favorites is country style ribs. I try to trim off the excess fat because it will make the end product too greasy. Brown the ribs in a pan, toss them in the slow cooker, add an onion, garlic and your favorite bbq sauce. a few hours later, the meat will fall off the bones tender. most slow cooker meals are pretty fool proof, haven't had a failure yet.

another one is a sort of recipe as well. don't have the original recipe but it was on the back of a can of corn. take a pound of ground beef, saute it with a diced onion, add a small can of rotel tomatoes and cook through. boil about 12 (I think?) oz of pasta, add it to the beef can and add a large can of corn. stir it all up and top with grated cheddar.I wish I could remember the exact proportions. the fat free vegan website also has a vegan version of this dish and it's just as easy.

in a bind, you can get great ideas from the back of canned products or a bisquick box. they're also pretty failure proof.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 16, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Sweet!  I use frozen fruit as edible ice cubes in ginger ale and fruit juice. Antioxidants. :eat2:



Yum. Also due to the aforementioned long hours, I make flavored margaritas with frozen fruit. LOL.

Easy after work cocktail--mix and shake in commuter mug/water bottle

1 small/airplane sized bottle of tequila (Cuervo is good)

Handful of frozen fruit---whatever you like--strawberry or blueberry or peach are all wonderful.

Squeeze of fresh lime

Splash of Triple Sec or splash of small/airplane bottle of Cointreau

Dump all ingredients in commuter mug or water bottle (either so long as it has a tight lid)

Shake vigorously.

Drink and enjoy.

Quick, easy, and cheap!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

*Fajita Pictures!*



















Can I stay now? ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 16, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> *Fajita Pictures!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL!!!! I am craving those now. I should be mad, but I asked for it!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 16, 2009)

I remember a certain someone saying she owned noooooo cooking skills.



View attachment 67235


Liar!

That looks really good.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I remember a certain someone saying she owned noooooo cooking skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Well, this one *was* a wee bit singed on one side. But considering my past exploits this was pretty damned good.

Thanks everyone. I think I've gotten the hang of this one. I'm humbled and elated that you all are impressed.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 17, 2009)

Lilly, if you want to really get fancy you can toast the tortilla in a warm, dry frying pan. Just put it in and let it heat for a minute and then turn it over until the other side bubbles and crisps a bit. It is a whole new taste sensation.

And btw, those fajitas look awesome. My only complaint - where is the sour cream?


----------



## toni (Jul 17, 2009)

This dummy is subscribing! :bow:

Keep the tips coming.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 17, 2009)

toni said:


> This dummy is subscribing! :bow:



I totally heard this in your voice.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 17, 2009)

i have a really yummy and easy receipe for orange chicken.

you will need:
1 saute pan
2 boneless/skinless chicken breasts
1 tablespoon butter/oleo
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup milk

How to make:
1. cut the chicken into medium cubes and put into the saute pan with enough water to cover them
2. boil until the chicken is cooked through
3. drain the chicken and set aside
4. put pan back on burner and add 1 tablespoon of butter.melt.
5. add the oj, milk and chicken
6. cook over medium heat until the liquids evaporate out and the chicken browns a bit.

this is very flavorful and very tender. we serve it either over rice or in a tortilla. enjoy!


----------



## toni (Jul 17, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I totally heard this in your voice.



You love my voice...and my ASS.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 17, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Lilly, if you want to really get fancy you can toast the tortilla in a warm, dry frying pan. Just put it in and let it heat for a minute and then turn it over until the other side bubbles and crisps a bit. It is a whole new taste sensation.
> 
> And btw, those fajitas look awesome. My only complaint - where is the sour cream?



I actually wrap the tortilla around the mixture and eat it like a rollup. If I toast it I probably won't be able to do that. I took a picture of it open so SVS could see the stuff inside. Also I don't like sour cream. Not unless it's got onion soup mix in it and I'm dipping. Otherwise I don't eat sour cream on my food. Ruins the flavors.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 17, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> i have a really yummy and easy receipe for orange chicken.
> 
> you will need:
> 1 saute pan
> ...



That sounds interesting. I may have to give that a try. Thanks BHD!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 18, 2009)

toni said:


> You love my voice...and my ASS.



You are two for two, baby!!:wubu:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I actually wrap the tortilla around the mixture and eat it like a rollup. If I toast it I probably won't be able to do that. I took a picture of it open so SVS could see the stuff inside. Also I don't like sour cream. Not unless it's got onion soup mix in it and I'm dipping. Otherwise I don't eat sour cream on my food. Ruins the flavors.



The tortilla doesn't get hard, it gets a little crispy and the heat brings out the full flavor. It will still be flexible and roll up. Just do not walk away from the pan. It literally takes one to two minutes total.

No problem on the sour cream, I just eat it on alot of things and would not dream of eating a fajita without it somewhere in the vacinity.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2009)

It also works to roll it up first as long as you tuck up the ends. Gets lovely crispity outside while staying moist inside. Under the broiler works too.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 18, 2009)

rainyday said:


> It also works to roll it up first as long as you tuck up the ends. Gets lovely crispity outside while staying moist inside. Under the broiler works too.



I like how you think Rainy!


----------



## mejix (Jul 18, 2009)

i call my cooking style "survival cuisine"


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I like how you think Rainy!




In that case, I bet you load yours with cheese too! :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 18, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> The tortilla doesn't get hard, it gets a little crispy and the heat brings out the full flavor. It will still be flexible and roll up. Just do not walk away from the pan. It literally takes one to two minutes total.
> 
> No problem on the sour cream, I just eat it on alot of things and would not dream of eating a fajita without it somewhere in the vacinity.



Duly noted. If I ever get the nerve to actually serve these to anyone I will be sure to have some sour cream on hand.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 18, 2009)

rainyday said:


> It also works to roll it up first as long as you tuck up the ends. Gets lovely crispity outside while staying moist inside. Under the broiler works too.



My worry with that is that first, the roll won't stay closed. You have to roll it and tuck the ends because all the stuff comes leaking out of the sides and folds. Maybe toothpicks? I don't know. Then even if I could get it to stick, I worry about the moisture in the food and the moisture in the pan seeping through the bread making it soggy in the weak spots. The veggies are sauted in butter so I forsee a mess trying to create a hardened shell around it in a pan. I'm simply grateful I came up with a marginally edible and presentable product. I don't want to make it more difficult for myself. Holding the whole thing together in a roll with my hands like a taco is good enough for me. If anybody can pull off a pan fried rollup I'd love to see. I don't think it would be easy though.


----------



## Sugar (Jul 18, 2009)

Quesadillas are sincerely the easiest meal on the face of the planet.

You'll need:

Small size tortillas
butter
cheese
any filling you want!

I like chicken from a roasted chicken I got from the store, roast beef or ham from the deli, ground beef from tacos the night before...really what ever you like.

Butter 1 side of a tortilla and put butter side down in a medium heat skillet. Then layer in the yumminess and then butter the other tortilla and place butter side up. Let it cook like a grill cheese and then flip. It will be crusty and delicious!

Some of my favorite combos:

Blue cheese, diced tomato and roast beef
Cheddar, scrambled egg, and tomatillo sauce or regular salsa
Cheddar, egg & ham
Pepper Jack, ground beef and tomatoes

Oh the list goes on and on


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> My worry with that is that first, the roll won't stay closed. You have to roll it and tuck the ends because all the stuff comes leaking out of the sides and folds.



There's a particular way to roll things up in tortillas. My ex-wife was chicana, and I learned this from my mother-in-law, whose people have been here since Cortez. Now that's authentic!

First, warm the tortilla. This softens the lard that is a basic component of all good tortillas and makes the tortilla more flexible. The easiest and fastest way to do this is to turn on a stove burner as low as you can and put the tortilla on top of the burner for about ten seconds. Then turn it over and do the other side.

Now you're ready to wrap. The tortilla is a circle lying in front of you. Spread your filling across the bottom half of the circle (the half nearest you) and start to roll the tortilla from the bottom, using your forefingers and thumbs to turn the tortilla away from you. Roll it pretty tightly. When you have rolled it one full turn, hold the rolled part in place with your forefingers and thumbs while you extend the second finger of each hand under the edge of the unrolled part of the tortilla and flip the rounded edge towards the center, covering the edge of your filling. Continue to roll the tortilla up, right over the flipped-over edges: this is what keeps it from leaking out the sides. If you're going to put your rolled tortilla on a plate, be sure to place the seam side down so it won't unroll. This all sounds very complicated to explain, but it is easy to do: you will astound your friends by turning out perfectly cigar-shaped enchiladas and burritos!:happy:


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> My worry with that is that first, the roll won't stay closed...If anybody can pull off a pan fried rollup I'd love to see. I don't think it would be easy though.



Not sure if this is what you mean by "see," but here's a pic I took for a foodee challenge a while back. As long as you lay the seam side down in the pan and do that side first, it seals itself shut. Holding it together with your hands works too. Whatever gets it to the mouth.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> There's a particular way to roll things up in tortillas. My ex-wife was chicana, and I learned this from my mother-in-law, whose people have been here since Cortez. Now that's authentic!
> 
> First, warm the tortilla. This softens the lard that is a basic component of all good tortillas and makes the tortilla more flexible. The easiest and fastest way to do this is to turn on a stove burner as low as you can and put the tortilla on top of the burner for about ten seconds. Then turn it over and do the other side.
> 
> Now you're ready to wrap. The tortilla is a circle lying in front of you. Spread your filling across the bottom half of the circle (the half nearest you) and start to roll the tortilla from the bottom, using your forefingers and thumbs to turn the tortilla away from you. Roll it pretty tightly. When you have rolled it one full turn, hold the rolled part in place with your forefingers and thumbs while you extend the second finger of each hand under the edge of the unrolled part of the tortilla and flip the rounded edge towards the center, covering the edge of your filling. Continue to roll the tortilla up, right over the flipped-over edges: this is what keeps it from leaking out the sides. If you're going to put your rolled tortilla on a plate, be sure to place the seam side down so it won't unroll. This all sounds very complicated to explain, but it is easy to do: you will astound your friends by turning out perfectly cigar-shaped enchiladas and burritos!:happy:





rainyday said:


> Not sure if this is what you mean by "see," but here's a pic I took for a foodee challenge a while back. As long as you lay the seam side down in the pan and do that side first, it seals itself shut. Holding it together with your hands works too. Whatever gets it to the mouth.



Thank you both so much! :wubu: I'll be honest with you, most times when I'm making something, I'm so hungry I can't wait for the thing to be done. I will probably try this just to learn something new, but I can't see myself adding this extra step on a regular basis given my disposition. If I ever make some for somebody else though this would be a neat trick.




Lucky said:


> Quesadillas are sincerely the easiest meal on the face of the planet.
> 
> You'll need:
> 
> ...



Wild.  I've been making a cheap version of this for a while. I only put one tortilla down though with cheese, onion and black olives on top. It's eaten like a mini pan fried pizza.


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 19, 2009)

LillyBBW, do you like salmon / fish? 
My very favorite quickie, easy, healthy meal for one , takes 20 minutes.

Fillet of Salmon with rice and broccoli.

First, wash and cut up your broccoli into florets (i use a small head)
In a small saucepant, bring 2/3 cup water to a boil. Once it's boiling, add 1/2 teaspoon of salt, and a dollop of olive oil (1 teaspoon) and 1/3 cup of white (I like basmati) rice. Give it a stir, and turn the burner down to simmer, the lowest setting. Throw in your broccoli on top, put the lid on, and set your timer for 20 minutes.

Then, cover a small pan with tin foil (just for easy cleanup), spray with a bit of oil. Place your salmon fillet on it, salt and pepper it. When your rice is half way done (10 minutes into it), put your oven on Broil, and slide your salmon in on the highest rack, directly under the heating element.

When the buzzer goes, turn out the rice and broccoli mix onto your plate, and place the salmon fillet on top. Squeeze like half a lemon over the whole thing, and enjoy.

Alternate....sometimes if I'm really lazy, I just pick up a box of rice from the local chinese place...particularly if it's brown rice I'm wanting, then just do the salmon and veg at home.

I used to be kind of scared of fish...but then I discovered that simply broiling filets is the easiest thing in the world. Just season your fillet however you like it, and broil it at the rate of 5 minutes / half inch of thickness. I love doing catfish this way, with a heavy coating of cajun seasoning.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 20, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Lilly, if you want to really get fancy you can toast the tortilla in a warm, dry frying pan. Just put it in and let it heat for a minute and then turn it over until the other side bubbles and crisps a bit. It is a whole new taste sensation.
> 
> And btw, those fajitas look awesome. My only complaint - where is the sour cream?



You can also turn it into a quesadilla. Put that one in a pan you've sprayed with Pam...add the other tortilla on the top..let the bottom get kinda brown and crispy..and flip..do the same thing and then put it on a plate..

But yeah..you gotta have sour cream yo..lol

Umm..I probably should have read the entire thread..LOL


----------



## toni (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG, Misty! You are so creative! Now I am going to have to do that. :eat2:


And yeah, you need the sour cream.


----------



## Esther (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you afraid of making cheesecake, I have found the most fool-proof combination ever. 

This recipe is for a nice little family-sized cheesecake "pie" that uses a pre-made graham cracker pie crust. If you were using a big springform pan with your own homemade graham cracker bottom, you'd have to use a different recipe. I personally like using this recipe when I don't have the money to spend on four bricks of cream cheese and I'm serving it to people who don't give a damn whether or not it is a "proper" cheesecake anyway.

Foolproof cheesecake

16 oz. light cream cheese (two bricks), left at room temperature until slightly soft.
3 eggs (beaten)
1 cup sugar
1 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon lemon juice

Beat cream cheese and sugar until well blended. Add sour cream, eggs, and lemon juice and beat until most of the lumps are out (I highly recommend using an electric beater). Pour into pre-made graham cracker crust. Bake at 350 degrees for about one hour. 
If you're serving it plain and want it nice and white, cover it up with tin foil while baking it. If you're topping it don't bother. (I like cherry or blueberry pie filling when I'm too lazy to make a homemade topping).

Also consider:
- Setting aside 1 cup of the batter and blending it with some pumpkin pie filling, then cutting/swirling this mixture back into the batter once you've poured it into the crust.
- Setting aside 1 cup of the batter and blending it with some melted semi-sweet chocolate, then cutting/swirling this mixture into the batter. Using an oreo cookie premade crust is recommended here.
- Adding 1/4 cup of Kahlua to the batter instead of the lemon juice.


Cheesecake is so easy!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2009)

Esther, that's what my mom used to make - cheese pie! And I gotta say 2 things:

1. Love the idea of adding Kahlua!

and

2. Light cream cheese? Not for me! Gimme full fat, baby!


----------



## Esther (Jul 22, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Esther, that's what my mom used to make - cheese pie! And I gotta say 2 things:
> 
> 1. Love the idea of adding Kahlua!
> 
> ...




Haha, that's totally fair! 
I like to use the light cream cheese because I'm lazy and I find it easier to blend


----------



## Tad (Jul 22, 2009)

First I want to suggest a cook book author called James Barber, who sometimes went by the nickname The Urban Peasant. He does simple but flavorful recipes. One of (if not the) first of his cook books was done way back in the early seventies, and the instructions are actually given in cartoon form. The title was Ginger Tea Makes Friends and you can find it on Amazon.

One of the tricks I learned from him is that most cooking instructions give you the fastest way to cook something. You can trade off lower heat for longer cooking time. Normally you wouldnt want to take more time, but what about if you could then put stuff in the oven in the morning and pull it out at dinner time, perfectly cooked? If you cook meat below the boiling temperature of water (which is 212 degrees F, 100 degrees C), it cooks differently. Eight hours at 200F, or ten hours at 180F, will cook anything you are apt to make, and the wonderful thing is that you can take the cheapest, supposedly toughest, piece of meat, and it comes out tender and delicious. So you can buy a really cheap roast or utility chicken somewhere, and it will come out nicely. If you get fancy you can throw in some washed root vegetables (potatoes, carrots, parsnips, etc) with it, although theyll be a little soft at the end. Theyll do better if you throw them in about half way through. You can always throw some flavoring on the meat, of whatever kind you like (HP sauce on beef, barbecue sauce on anything, pepper, chili sauce, tandoori paste, balsamic vinegar glaze (get it at Trader Joes, really yummy!), or whatever). 

Another stupidly easy recipe is basically the trick behind things like Paella. Take a casserole or other ovenware with a lid and put in some amount of rice, and one and half times that much liquid (so if one cup of rice, one and a half cups of liquid). For liquid you can use water, or broth, or water with some instant broth powder (like Bovril brand) mixed in, or you can heat up part of the water and soak a few strands of saffron in it). Add in some frozen peas or other frozen vegetables if you want. On top put on some spicy sausages, or shellfish (frozen is fine), or cut up pieces of chicken (you might want to quickly brown those first, just for looks/texture). Throw the whole thing in the oven at 350F for an hour or so, depending on how much you are making. (Once there is no loose liquid at the bottom of the casserole, it should all be cooked). The flavors from the meat or shellfish will get into the rice, making it yummier). One note: this is for white rice (not minute rice). Brown rice takes more liquid and longer cooking, but Im not sure off hand on the numbers for it, although it does have a lovely flavour.

Both of these make a lot for just one person, but they give great leftovers, so you dont actually have to cook as often


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 22, 2009)

Lilly,if you like Echrich(sp) summer sausage and wild rice I have a super easy recipe. 

2 boxes of Uncle Ben's wild grain rice with mushrooms
1 pks summer sausage

Empty the Uncle Ben's in to a sauce pan,go by the directions on the box omitting the butter. Cut up the sausage in bite size pieces adding them to the rice. Cook as directed on the box..It is super easy and very tasty..

Since I am a carb hound I usually have fried potatoes with it but a nice salad is good..


----------



## Chef (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe when Lilly posted Dummy-Proof, she meant something with two ingredients or less.  I'm sure all of y'all mean the very best, however, until she masters wraps and the like, I'm not sure she'll feel comfortable with cheesecakes and cheese souffles just yet.

That said, may we consider the baked potato? Scrubbed, and punctured with fork a few times, and baked at 400 for an hour, and you have the basic platform for all sorts of toppings.. or just butter and freshly ground black pepper.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

Chef said:


> I believe when Lilly posted Dummy-Proof, she meant something with two ingredients or less.  I'm sure all of y'all mean the very best, however, until she masters wraps and the like, I'm not sure she'll feel comfortable with cheesecakes and cheese souffles just yet.
> 
> That said, may we consider the baked potato? Scrubbed, and punctured with fork a few times, and baked at 400 for an hour, and you have the basic platform for all sorts of toppings.. or just butter and freshly ground black pepper.



Well this thread isn't *just* for me unless it is confirmed that I'm the only person here who is a dummy in the kitchen. I know of a few others who are reading and not posting. I do admit though I'm at my worst when it comes to things taking place in a pan. The heat settings are always wrong and it winds up being scorched, undercooked or both. I've wasted a lot of food tinkering around with the frying pan on the stove top. Those fajitas are such an insane success for me it required tears, an ecstatic call to my mother, photographs, a Presidential pardon and a whole new thread on the foodee board. Some of these pan recipes though require ingredients that are not only easy to aquire but not too expensive to ruin so I may be embolded to try something new.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 23, 2009)

Well around here we like Macaroni and tomatoes
16 oz box pasta
2- 15 oz cans tomato juice
10 8 oz can diced tomatoes
1lb polish sausage
parmesean cheese(optional)

Take box of whatever pasta you like, elbow,rotini, etc. and boil according to directions and drain
Meanwhile take polish sausage( however much you like) slice into whatever thiness you like , take a half onion and dice it, also dice a bell pepper. Put a couple tsp of olive oil in a medium hot skillet. Place sausage, peppers, and onions in skillet and cook until browned an done.( 10 minutes or so) 
Now go back to you pot of drained pasta, open two 15 oz cans tomato juice and pour into pasta, open 8 oz can diced tomatos and put into pasta. make sure you heat at no more than medium heat so there is no scorching. As it is heating, add your meat and veggies that you cooked to the pasta.Stir and cook until well heated Add salt and peper to your taste. serve in a bowl with fresh grated parmesean cheese if you wish. You will have leftovers and its good the next day as well.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 23, 2009)

I decided to expand a bit on my earlier drink post.

Hopefully it's ok to toss in a few easy bar recipes. Bartending is an art just like cooking, but it can also be super easy and you'd be surprised at what you can create very easily.

My current favorite is the PB & J Shooter which tastes _exactly_ like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. You don't need a real cocktail shaker to make this, but if you have one use it. Otherwise you can just toss the ingredients in a glass over ice and take a second glass and pour back and forth a few times to blend and then carefully pour the drink out from over the ice. 

*
Equal Amounts of Frangelico and Cranberry Juice.*

Shake over ice and pour into a glass. Drink.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheaters chicken and dumplins
4 cans cream of chicken soup
2 cans cheap biscuits ( 10 count)
2cups cooked shredded or diced chicken meat.( one of those roasted chickens from the market works great)

Take a pretty big sauce pan, and pour the 4 cans of soup in .Add 5 cans of water. Stir and bring to a boil. Lower to a simmer and Open your biscuits. Take a biscuit and flatten it in your hand and proceed to tear it in 2 or 3 pieces and drop into simmering liquid stirring after adding. Do this unti you use all the biscuits I use two cans because my boys eat all the dumplins up. You can do one can if you want. Cook for around 10 -15 minutes till the dumplins are done, stirring occasionally. When it is done add cooked chicken meat and heat through maybe another 5minutes.Its really good and really easy. I add a lot of pepper to mine because we like pepper. you can also add a cup of peas if you so desire.


----------



## Esther (Jul 23, 2009)

Chef said:


> I believe when Lilly posted Dummy-Proof, she meant something with two ingredients or less.  I'm sure all of y'all mean the very best, however, until she masters wraps and the like, I'm not sure she'll feel comfortable with cheesecakes and cheese souffles just yet.
> 
> That said, may we consider the baked potato? Scrubbed, and punctured with fork a few times, and baked at 400 for an hour, and you have the basic platform for all sorts of toppings.. or just butter and freshly ground black pepper.



I take it that you did not read my recipe at all. The number of ingredients has nothing to do with the difficulty of a recipe. Blending and then baking is not hard for anyone to do.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 23, 2009)

I just realized my earlier "easy cocktail" post indicated two easy drinks and I forgot the other one.

You can make a *chocolate cake shooter* with equal parts Frangelico and Absolut Citron. If you're not sure if you'd like this or not, you can buy both ingredients in those little "airplane sized" bottles at the liquor store. This shooter is served with a lemon wedge that has been dipped in sugar and really does taste exactly like a bite of chocolate cake.

Just shake the two ingredients over ice and pour into a smaller glass. Coat a lemon wedge in sugar. Suck on the sugared lemon wedge and then take the shot. Soooooo good.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2009)

My husband loves something he calls Pasta Presto (I call it too tired to cook).

Pasta Presto

Olive oil
Garlic Clove
Basil (dried kind)
Italian Seasoning (same)
Red Pepper flakes
1 15 oz can diced tomatoes
Black Olives (optional)
Parmesan (optional)
Spaghetti (6 ozs or so)
Any left over meat or seafood you have laying around, also optional and we rarely add unless we have salad shrimp.

Put a Tbsp of oil in frying pan over medium low heat. Smoosh, press, mince, slice or dice garlic clove and throw in oil. Add good sized pinch each of Basil and Italian seasoning (you can add more later) as well as a small pinch of pepper flakes. After a minute or so it will start to smell good. Dump in diced tomatoes and 1/2 can of water. Slice as many or as few black olives in (or use small can of pre-sliced juice and all) as you like. Let simmer while pasta cooks, stirring occasionally and adding water or olive juice if needed. When pasta is done drain and taste sauce for seasoning add salt and pepper or more spice if desired. Add any leftover meat or seafood and stir to heat through. Add to spaghetti and toss. Add Parmesan if desired. Sometimes if I'm feeling really guilty we have garlic bread and a salad too. 

This can be easily multiplied. I usually triple it because DH loves leftovers.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 25, 2009)

Chicken Parm Cheat

1 lb. box dry pasta
standard size jar spaghetti sauce
frozen chicken strips
2 cups mozzarella or other melty cheese

Preheat oven to 425 degrees.

Pour DRY pasta into 2 qt. casserole dish. Pour spaghetti sauce over pasta. Fill sauce jar with water, pour over pasta & sauce. Mix it up. Tightly seal the dish with aluminum foil. Bake 45 minutes.

At 30 minutes or so, toss chicken strips on a cookie sheet and shove 'em in the oven for 10-15 minutes.

Take chicken and pasta out of the oven. Carefully peel foil off pasta. Toss in the strips, mix it all up. top with 2 cups cheese. Pop back in the oven for 3-6 minutes, depending upon if you like your cheese just melty or browned on top. 

Serve!

Notes: I like ziti or similar sized pasta best for this recipe. I've also used chicken nuggets instead of strips - whatever's on sale. I can usually make this for less than $6 for all ingredients and it serves 2 hungry teenage boys and moi.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheap chicken and rice

For 1-2 people:

2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 box chicken flavored rice-a-roni

cube chicken breasts, salt and pepper the pieces and then cook in a couple teaspoons of olive oil

once chicken is done..pull the pieces out and cook the rice mix in the oil that you cooked the chicken...

from here just follow the package directions from there.

I normally just let it simmer with the lid off..it's good!


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 26, 2009)

Pea & Ham Soup


1 cup each chopped onion, celery, & carrot
1 1 lb. bag dried peas
2 ham hocks
pepper & salt to taste
water


Dump veggies in a crockpot. Dump peas on top. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Toss in hocks. Put in enough water to cover the hocks. Cook on high heat 5-7 hours.

Remove hocks, and take out the meat. Return meat to crockpot. Stir, stir, stir - and serve.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 27, 2009)

I like to call it, peanut butter and jelly! 


Stuffed peppers is actually pretty easy to make. 
Just take some ground beef, and some meatloaf mix that you can find in the supermarket and mix it all together. Then take a few big peppers, (green, red, yellow it doesn't matter) and cut the tops off and take out the seeds on the inside. Stuff the meatloaf mix inside the pepper and put the tops back on (or leave them off and top with cheddar cheese). Bake them in the oven til the meat is done, I can't remember how long I've left them in, right off the top of my head but it isn't very long.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 1, 2009)

If my brother can make this, ANYONE CAN!! lmao and I love him to death...

Chicken Noodle Tetrazzini


Roasted Red Peppers, feta cheese, and olives all give this recipe a heartiness not always found in spaghetti recipes. 

Serving: 4
Prep Time: 25 minutes
Cook Time: 15
Total Time: 30 minutes


12 uncooked ounce medium egg noodles 
2 tbsp butter 
2 tbsp all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 cup skim milk 
1 cup water 
2 chicken bouillon cube 
1/3 tsp pepper 
1/3 tsp cayenne pepper 
1 10 oz package frozen peas 
1/2 cup nonfat plain yogurt 
3 divided tbsp Parmesan cheese 
8 sliced ounce mushroom 
2 diced cup cooked chicken 


1. Prepare egg noodles according to package directions. 
2. While noodles are cooking, melt margarine in medium saucepan. 
3. Blend in flour until smooth. 
4. Stir in milk, water, bouillon cubes, black pepper and cayenne pepper. 
5. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens and comes to a boil, about 10 minutes. 
6. Stir in peas, yogurt and 2 tablespoons of the Parmesan cheese. 
7. Preheat oven to 425: F. 
8. When noodles are done, drain well. 
9. Mix noodles, mushrooms and sauce with chicken. 
10. Turn mixture into lightly greased 9 x 12-inch baking dish. 
11. Sprinkle with remaining Parmesan. 
12. Bake for 15 minutes. 
13. Serve immediately.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 1, 2009)

Beef and Broccoli


As easy as takeout and far tastier! 

Serving: 4
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 25 minutes
Total Time: 50 minutes


1 pound spaghetti (I use rice sometimes)
3/4 lb boneless sirloin steak 
1 tsp olive oil 
1 clove garlic 
2 cups broccoli floret 
1 medium onion 
1 10.75 oz can cream of mushroom soup 
1/4 cup water 
1 tbsp soy sauce 


Cook pasta according to package directions. 

Slice the beef into thin strips. Put the olive oil in a skillet, and heat over medium heat. Add the beef and garlic, and cook until the beef is starting to brown. Add the broccoli and onion, and cook for 5 minutes. 

Stir in the soup, water and soy sauce, and heat to boiling. Reduce the heat to low. Cover, and cook 5 minutes or until the vegetables are tender. Serve over pasta. 


Meal is too big, divide it in freezable containers and freeze!


----------



## Esther (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's one you actually can't screw up - you don't even need a real recipe! I'll just post it here in easy steps.

Potato pancakes

1. Wash and peel a few regular old potatoes. If you're feeding a bunch of people, use a bunch of potatoes. If it's just for you, use a couple medium-sized ones, or even just a single giant one. 

2. Grate the potatoes by hand, or shred them in a food processor, then pour the shredded potato into a good mixing bowl.

3. Add as much onion, shallot, or chive (or a combination of these) as you like, as well as salt and pepper to taste. Also mix in a tablespoon of flour, or two tablespoons if you're making a big batch.

4. Beat one egg and add to the mix. Use two eggs if you're making a lot, but you'll never really need more than two.

5. Scoop out portions of this mixture and slap them onto a nice hot griddle or frying pan with some vegetable oil. Cook them until they are nice and golden brown and crispy on both sides. (The cooking time will vary depending on how big and thick you make your pancakes. Feel free to press them down a bit with your spatula to make them thinner; the egg should hold them together even if they're thin.)

6. Serve with sour cream, or Greek yogurt, or ketchup... whatever floats your boat.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

Or if you prefer: Creamed chipped beef: 

1 can of Cream of mushroom soup
sliced dried beef (like Buddig corned beef)
1/2 can of milk
pat of butter
toast

Put soup in pan, add milk to make desired "gravy" consistency. Add a pat of butter and dried beef until heated through. Put over toast and enjoy! 

As a single person, I don't make more than one can at a time, but I can imagine this would be easy to make more for a bigger family. I also sometimes like to add mushrooms cause I'm a mushroomy kinda gal  

.


----------



## toni (Aug 5, 2009)

Esther said:


> Here's one you actually can't screw up - you don't even need a real recipe! I'll just post it here in easy steps.
> 
> Potato pancakes
> 
> ...



Good one! I am so making this.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 5, 2009)

I love this thread the recipes here sound really nice however I find cooking a chore, but I also find shop bought ready frozen food so bland. The last thing I want to do when I get home at the end of a 11 hr day to 15 hr day is to cook. I guess to some degree Im a dummy to when it comes to cooking, so my solution is to make stuff at the weekend for example Balinese, home made mushroom and or chicken soup, quiche, generally things that Ive been taught to cook, and know what can be done with them ie they can be frozen and microwave (micro waved quiche is really rubbish  well mine is anyway) when I get home. I hope Im not being picky but it would help me tremendously if I knew which recipes could be frozen and then microwaves as I would love to try them but suspect I might end up poison myself with out advise .


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

CPProp said:


> I love this thread the recipes here sound really nice however I find cooking a chore, but I also find shop bought ready frozen food so bland. The last thing I want to do when I get home at the end of a 11 hr day to 15 hr day is to cook. I guess to some degree Im a dummy to when it comes to cooking, so my solution is to make stuff at the weekend for example Balinese, home made mushroom and or chicken soup, quiche, generally things that Ive been taught to cook, and know what can be done with them ie they can be frozen and microwave (micro waved quiche is really rubbish  well mine is anyway) when I get home. I hope Im not being picky but it would help me tremendously if I knew which recipes could be frozen and then microwaves as I would love to try them but suspect I might end up poison myself with out advise .



Spaghetti sauce. Brown some meat, drain, mix in with spaghetti sauce, seasonings, sausage, veggies - whatever. In a separate pot bring some water, EVOO and a pinch or three of salt to a boil and make some pasta. Put both concoctions in separate plastic containers and store in the fridge. Next day take out the sauce and pick off all the grease that has formed at the top and throw that away. Now when you come home hungry all you have to do is put some pasta in a bowl, plop some sauce on top, microwave, bada boom bada bing - dinner is served. Put some grated parm on it if you like. Sometimes I add olives to the sauce. 

Chicken Alfredo. Take some chicken thighs, wash and peel the skin off. Season with salt, pepper, garlic powder and Italian bread crumbs if you like bread crumbs and put it in the oven at 350. When done put some alfredo sauce on it and store. At night when you get home take some chicken, heat in the microwave, serve over noodles or brown rice.

Those are the only two I know how to make. I don't use them now because I'm so sick if them I don't even want to look at them anymore. Your milage may vary though.


----------



## Chef (Aug 6, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Spaghetti sauce. Brown some meat, drain, mix in with spaghetti sauce, seasonings, sausage, veggies - whatever. In a separate pot bring some water, EVOO and a pinch or three of salt to a boil and make some pasta. Put both concoctions in separate plastic containers and store in the fridge. Next day take out the sauce and pick off all the grease that has formed at the top and throw that away. Now when you come home hungry all you have to do is put some pasta in a bowl, plop some sauce on top, microwave, bada boom bada bing - dinner is served. Put some grated parm on it if you like. Sometimes I add olives to the sauce.
> 
> Chicken Alfredo. Take some chicken thighs, wash and peel the skin off. Season with salt, pepper, garlic powder and Italian bread crumbs if you like bread crumbs and put it in the oven at 350. When done put some alfredo sauce on it and store. At night when you get home take some chicken, heat in the microwave, serve over noodles or brown rice.
> 
> Those are the only two I know how to make. I don't use them now because I'm so sick if them I don't even want to look at them anymore. Your milage may vary though.



Chicken Divan
Prep the chicken thighs as mentioned above, debone the meat and shred.

Place 1 16oz package frozen broccoli flowerettes in a large baking dish. Cover with chicken. Mix 1/2 cup mayo, 1/2 cup sour cream, 1 can cream of chicken soup, 1 cup milk, 1 teaspoon tabasco (if desired) and 2 tablespoons lemon juice and pour over chicken. Sprinkle bread crumbs and shredded cheese over top. Bake uncovered at 350 for 30 minutes. 

Serve over rice, noodles, biscuits, chow mein noodles, mashed potatoes, corn bread, toast, garlic bread, etc.


----------



## Esther (Aug 6, 2009)

toni said:


> Good one! I am so making this.



They're so tasty! I actually went and made them for lunch right after posting the recipe, with lots of green onion and sour cream... so good!


----------



## Weeze (Aug 6, 2009)

My little sister marches drum corps AND does her high school marching band, so especially for long camp weeks, she's running a lot and her body really takes a beating (no wonder she's the skinny sister ) but anyway, I'm always looking for easy stuff to make for her to eat that's going to keep her going until anywhere from 9 to 11 am to 9 to 11 pm... Let me tell you, anything, ANYTHING goes with rice and corn.

On the weekends when we're cooking, we ALWAYS make extra of whatever meat we're having to use it for other nights during the week.

Pork and rice
Leftover smoked pork OR a small, plain pork tenderloin (enough for the people you're cooking for)
2 cups cooked rice (more if you have a lot of people)
a can of corn, drained
a few really good shakes of soy sauce (i like a lot )

mix it all up, and heat it in a pan

Chicken and Noodles
1 can cream of chicken soup (I actually use Cream of Chicken with Herbs.. campbell's makes it)
1 um, normal size? box of pasta
2-3 chicken breasts, chopped
Oregano
milk

Combine it all in a pot and put it on heat, fill the can from the soup halfway up with milk and heat through.

Chicken, vegetables and rice
2 cups rice
2 chicken breasts
a small-ish bag of frozen vegetables (you can actually buy a bag of stir-fry vegetables)
soy sauce.



Spicy Rice and Beans

a can of black beans
a can of white OR kidney beans, whatever you have, i use either
a can of corn 
2 cups cooked rice
a jar of salsa
teaspoon of dried chopped onion

Combine it all in a pan and let it simmer for 10-ish minutes, or until heated through.



See? I'm easy


----------



## Tad (Aug 6, 2009)

Esther said:


> Here's one you actually can't screw up - you don't even need a real recipe! I'll just post it here in easy steps.
> 
> Potato pancakes



In Germany I once had something vaguely like these....with pizza toppings. It was insanely yummy. I've been trying to re-create, but didn't have the egg or flour in there, so the potato kept falling apart. I'll have to try this version


----------



## CPProp (Aug 6, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Spaghetti sauce. Brown some meat, drain, mix in with spaghetti sauce, seasonings, sausage, veggies - whatever. In a separate pot bring some water, EVOO and a pinch or three of salt to a boil and make some pasta. Put both concoctions in separate plastic containers and store in the fridge. Next day take out the sauce and pick off all the grease that has formed at the top and throw that away. Now when you come home hungry all you have to do is put some pasta in a bowl, plop some sauce on top, microwave, bada boom bada bing - dinner is served. Put some grated parm on it if you like. Sometimes I add olives to the sauce.
> 
> Chicken Alfredo. Take some chicken thighs, wash and peel the skin off. Season with salt, pepper, garlic powder and Italian bread crumbs if you like bread crumbs and put it in the oven at 350. When done put some alfredo sauce on it and store. At night when you get home take some chicken, heat in the microwave, serve over noodles or brown rice.
> 
> Those are the only two I know how to make. I don't use them now because I'm so sick if them I don't even want to look at them anymore. Your milage may vary though.



Thank you. your spaghetti sauce is much as I make it, but usually make a kilo and freeze in individual portions once a month - but like you it gets boring having every other or so day.

The chicken sound good I must try it - but, forgive my ignorance - what is Alfredo sauce - does it come in a jar/ packet or does one make it - I'm a simple guy where cooking and shopping is concerned and only do them both out of necessity.


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 6, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've gone on and on here about how I'm a terrible cook. I totally am.  Every now and then though I come up with a winner. I just had the most marvelous steak fajitas! :eat2: I've thought to maybe put up a thread asking for tips on recipes that are simple but fab. Or if you stumbled across a combo that worked. Post your favorites here! Just remember, they have to be easy and the ingredients have to be easy to find.





Lipton Spanish rice 1pouch
Diced or crushed tomatoes 1*8oz can
Polska Kielbasa sliced into about ½ thick rounds
onion chopped coarse
favorite mild or spicy pepper chopped

Pan fry the sliced Kielbasa with the onion until browned.
Mix the Lipton spanish rice according to pouch directions in the same pan with the onion and browned meat then add the pepper and tomato* and stir until moist.

*When adding canned tomato to this recipe drain the liquid into the same measuring cup you will be measuring the water for the rice to compensate for the liquid in the tomatoes or the finished product will be runny.

Prep and cook time approx. 20 min
feeds approximately 4


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 7, 2009)

Cream of Chicken soup and egg noodles,with bits of chicken..Very easy to make and it's good..

Cut up leftover chicken in bite size pieces
1 pkg of egg noodles,depends on how many is eating if for one or two then half a bag should do..
1-3 tbs of butter
1-2 cans of cream of chicken soup.
1-1/2 cans of water..if it's to thick for you,you can always add a little bit more water..All of this depends on how much noodles you decide to use..More noodles more other ingredients..

Cook the egg noodles..When they are done drain them and add the butter to the pot they were cooked in,heat the butter to get it melted..Add the noodles back stirring to make sure they are coated with the butter,then add the soup and water..Stir and let simmer for a few minutes until the noodles are well coated..Add the chicken and salt and pepper..It's ready to eat..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

CPProp said:


> Thank you. your spaghetti sauce is much as I make it, but usually make a kilo and freeze in individual portions once a month - but like you it gets boring having every other or so day.
> 
> The chicken sound good I must try it - but, forgive my ignorance - what is Alfredo sauce - does it come in a jar/ packet or does one make it - I'm a simple guy where cooking and shopping is concerned and only do them both out of necessity.



Alfredo sauce is a cheese sauce and it comes in a jar in the spaghetti sauce section. Ragu makes one and so does Paul Newman. They come in different flavors too: classic, garlic and parmesane. 

View attachment ragu.jpg


----------



## CPProp (Aug 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Alfredo sauce is a cheese sauce and it comes in a jar in the spaghetti sauce section. Ragu makes one and so does Paul Newman. They come in different flavors too: classic, garlic and parmesane.



Thanks but I suspect it may be a little difficult to find in the UK. I've never seen a ready made cheese sauce - but then what do I know.:bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 7, 2009)

CPProp said:


> Thanks but I suspect it may be a little difficult to find in the UK. I've never seen a ready made cheese sauce - but then what do I know.:bow:



Here's a really quick, simple recipe..

Sorry I only have us measurements:

1 pint heavy cream
4 oz cream cheese
1 stick of butter
1/2 cup parmesean
1 teaspoon garlic powder

Melt cream cheese and butter into heavy cream- do not boil...keep it on a low simmer,

add parm cheese and garlic powder, cook until thickened..about thirty minutes..

You have to keep it on as low as possible..I would use a nonstick pan if possible and you gotta babysit it..stirring fairly frequently.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 8, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Here's a really quick, simple recipe..
> 
> Sorry I only have us measurements:
> 
> ...



Thanks very much that sound good and simple enough, even for me. No worries about the measurements Im ambidextrous and can speak in both metric and imperial / US units. Just one question how much is a stick of butter? it comes in 250g (0.55 lb or 8.8 oz) blocks here, would a stick be a part or all of a block.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 8, 2009)

CPProp said:


> Thanks very much that sound good and simple enough, even for me. No worries about the measurements Im ambidextrous and can speak in both metric and imperial / US units. Just one question how much is a stick of butter? it comes in 250g (0.55 lb or 8.8 oz) blocks here, would a stick be a part or all of a block.



1 stick is 4 ounces, 1/4 lb or 8 tablespoons I believe.


----------



## Esther (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm feeling down so I made my favourite comfort food tonight: rice pudding. I thought about this thread while I was making it, because it's another one of those beautiful dishes where you don't need a real recipe! It's also a great way to use up leftover white rice.
I find that this recipe works best with quick-cooking rice, by the way, like Uncle Ben's Minute Rice. It tends to be nice and fluffy.

Rice Pudding (aka rice porridge)

1. Gently heat cooked white rice and a few splashes of milk on the stove. (I usually just prepare the rice, and then begin turning it into rice pudding immediately in the same pot).

2. When the milk begins to bubble, mix in one egg. If you're making a very large batch you might need two eggs, but you'll never need more than two. 

3. Add brown sugar, raisins, and lots of cinnamon, and make sure to keep stirring it and adding milk if it gets sticky, since it can burn easily.

4. Let the whole thing simmer for a couple minutes and then remove from the heat. 

5. Serve warm!


I kept this recipe vague because everybody eats their rice pudding differently. Some people add a ton of milk and brown sugar and serve it as a nice, warm dessert. I like to keep mine fairly dry and not too sweet, because I like to add more milk and brown sugar when I reheat it the next day for breakfast. It's really up to you.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 14, 2009)

Esther said:


> I'm feeling down so I made my favourite comfort food tonight: rice pudding. I thought about this thread while I was making it, because it's another one of those beautiful dishes where you don't need a real recipe! It's also a great way to use up leftover white rice.
> I find that this recipe works best with quick-cooking rice, by the way, like Uncle Ben's Minute Rice. It tends to be nice and fluffy.
> 
> Rice Pudding (aka rice porridge)
> ...



I like rice pudding, except for the raisins, so I sub in coconut and chocolate chips!


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 14, 2009)

Minister's Delight!

Ingredients:

2 Cans Apple Pie Filling
1 Pkg (18.25 oz) Yellow cake mix
1/2 Cup butter
1/3 Cup Chopped Walnuts


Directions:

Place pie filling in a 2 qt slow cooker.
Combine dry cake mix and butter.
(Mixture will be crumbly).
Sprinkle over filling.
Sprinkle walnuts on top.
Cover & cook on low 3 hours.
Serve plain or with Ice Cream!

This recipe is so versatile.
Try it with spice cake mix instead or
cherry pie filling & devils food cake.
Blueberry filling & coconut cake mix?
The possibilities are great!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 14, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> Minister's Delight!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



Mishe - is the butter melted or cut into pieces? And what is the finished texture like? This sounds quite interesting.


----------



## Cat (Aug 14, 2009)

*Foolproof and Fabulously Easy Crockpot BBQ Chicken Sandwiches*

6 trimmed, boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1/3 cup Kraft Zesty Italian salad dressing
1 bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce. (Usually 16-20 ounce size)
1/2 cup brown sugar (more if you like really sweet bbq)

Your favorite bread/rolls.

Combine them all into the crockpot. Cook on medium ~6 hours or high ~4 hours....your crockpot may vary. Shred the chicken breasts apart when they're done enough to do so. During the last half hour or so of cooking, put the cover of the crockpot slightly askew so that some of the moisture can cook off. Serve on the cut rolls.

This is sooo good...even with cheap, cheap 99 cent bbq sauce. 
Easy and foolproof - I once let it cook for 8 hours on high and it was still good!

This recipe makes quite a bit, but it reheats very well.


----------



## sundevilaz (Aug 15, 2009)

Over medium high heat, brown 4-6 boneless porkchops in 1-2 Tablespoons of oil. They should cook on each side for about 3-4 minutes, or until lightly browned on each side. Add one (or two, if you have a lot of pork) cans of cream of mushroom soup, and a can (or two) of water, and let simmer (uncovered) on low heat for about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. If you want an extra creamy gravy, add 1/2-1 cup of sour cream for the last 5 minutes. I also like to season with fresh cracked black pepper. 

Serve with your favorite starch (crusty bread, rice, noodles) to sop up the gravy and your favorite veggie.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG, this is the best thread ever! You all have been sooo helpful. Thank you so much and keep them coming!


----------



## Chef (Aug 17, 2009)

Slow Cooker Sausage & Potatoes

3 lbs red potatoes 
2 lbs smoked sausage 
8 ounces cream cheese (softened) 
10 1/2 ounces cream of celery soup 
1 ounce dry ranch dressing mix 

Cut potatoes into wedges and place in slow cooker. You can leave the skins off or on. 
Cut sausage into 1/4" slices and place in slow cooker.
In a bowl blend softened cream chees, cream of celery soup and envelope of dry ranch dressing mix. Pour over Potatoes and sausage. 
Give it a little stir, and Cook low 6-8 hours.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 17, 2009)

Easiest "recipe" ever......

Ingredients: 
1 jar of your favorite salsa
4 chicken breasts 

Throw chicken breasts in a crock pot, pour jar over chicken. Cook on low 7-9 hours (more if chicken breasts are frozen) or High for 4-6 (again, more time if frozen). 

That's it. The chicken just falls apart and is YUMMY! Sometimes I will add some frozen corn in for the last hour of the cooking. I usually eat with some brown rice. If I want a thicker "sauce" then I take the chicken out of the crock and just put in some cornstarch and stir it up. If you get tired of the rice and chicken the chicken easily shreds for some tacos or enchiladas.


----------



## Esther (Aug 18, 2009)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I like rice pudding, except for the raisins, so I sub in coconut and chocolate chips!



Good call! I've never tried it but I definitely will.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 21, 2009)

sundevilaz said:


> Over medium high heat, brown 4-6 boneless porkchops in 1-2 Tablespoons of oil. They should cook on each side for about 3-4 minutes, or until lightly browned on each side. Add one (or two, if you have a lot of pork) cans of cream of mushroom soup, and a can (or two) of water, and let simmer (uncovered) on low heat for about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. If you want an extra creamy gravy, add 1/2-1 cup of sour cream for the last 5 minutes. I also like to season with fresh cracked black pepper.
> 
> Serve with your favorite starch (crusty bread, rice, noodles) to sop up the gravy and your favorite veggie.




Made this for the kids dinner the other night and served it over white rice. They loved it.


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 25, 2009)

Most of what I would call easy recipes are actually low labor recipes. But steaks are what I cook when I don't want to cook.

I don't buy expensive cuts, so it isn't as expensive as it might sound, but it is still very good eating. You will need to experiment a little to get the right cooking times but it is basically just setting the oven and the timer and flipping the meat at timed intervals.

Before cooking I hit them with some salt and pepper and maybe some oil or butter or worcester sauce (depends on my mood). I start out cooking in the broiler pan in the oven on bake at 350 for about 8 minutes for four steaks that are about an inch thick (thinner cooks faster). Then I turn the broiler on high and give them 6-8 minutes per side. Be prepared for overcooked occasionally til you get the timing down, but it isn't rocket science. Write down the cook times and adjust next time for more or less pinkness.

Basically it's just salt and pepper, in the oven, set the timer, flip and turn up to broil, set the timer, flip and set the timer, pull em out and eat em. Peas and butter in the microwave at the same time because the butter and meat juice mingled in the plate is good with peas.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> Most of what I would call easy recipes are actually low labor recipes. But steaks are what I cook when I don't want to cook.
> 
> I don't buy expensive cuts, so it isn't as expensive as it might sound, but it is still very good eating. You will need to experiment a little to get the right cooking times but it is basically just setting the oven and the timer and flipping the meat at timed intervals.
> 
> ...



I can never manage to get the flavors to seep in to the meat like most people do. Somebody gives me a recipe like this and when I try it, the meat is salty on the outside but the inside tastes bland and bla. Letting the meat marinade with the seasonings on it doesn't seem to do much good, meanwhile everyone else can whip the meat in to shape with no effort at all and I've often wondered what I'm doing wrong. I've seen these serrated mallots used to pound the meat so I'm wondering if that will help. I've never tried pounding the meat beforehand, has anyone else?

Keep it clean folks, this is a family thread.


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 25, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can never manage to get the flavors to seep in to the meat like most people do. Somebody gives me a recipe like this and when I try it, the meat is salty on the outside but the inside tastes bland and bla. Letting the meat marinade with the seasonings on it doesn't seem to do much good, meanwhile everyone else can whip the meat in to shape with no effort at all and I've often wondered what I'm doing wrong. I've seen these serrated mallots used to pound the meat so I'm wondering if that will help. I've never tried pounding the meat beforehand, has anyone else?



For me, the inherent flavor of the steak takes care of itself, the marbling of the meat flavors and tenderizes it. Yeah, it isn't like the steak house steaks, but then the price tag isn't that either, and I suspect you would be surprised by the amount of seasonings and salt they use to get that flavor all the way through. Picking out a steak you will like, not too lean, but not too fat is probably also part of the learning process. While I'm eating I also will dredge a slice through the juice in the plate to pick up some salt and pepper and butter from the peas more often than not.

As far as pounding the meat goes, usually I do that if I want to get a uniform thickness from a piece of meat that is irregular. For me that would usually be a chicken breast for chicken parmigiana that I want to fry without having the thin parts burned and the thin parts raw in the center. Chicken parm is one of those recipes that I keep trying but don't quite get exactly right, and it's always the fried chicken part. Otherwise, pounding can tenderize a tougher piece of meat, like a chop that you cut off a roast, that you want to cook fast and still be able to cut and chew. A lot of butchers will run a cut of meat through a tenderizer machine for you if you ask them to.

As far as marinating over time goes, I think the idea is to make sure you have something acidic in the marinate to help tenderize and break down the meat and insinuate the other flavors.


----------



## Chef (Aug 25, 2009)

Slow Cooker Chicken Paprikash

3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
2 lbs boneless skinless chicken breasts, fat trimmed off and meat cut into 1 inch chunks 
2 medium onions, chopped
1 1/2 cups chicken broth 
1 red bell pepper, chopped 
1 carrot, shredded 
2 tablespoons paprika 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon black pepper, freshly ground is best 
1 cup sour cream 

Chop chicken and combine with flour in a zip-lock bag (or bowl), mix well so flour evenly coats every piece of chicken. Add chicken and flour to electric slow cooker. Chop onion and red bell pepper, shred carrot, and add all these to slow cooker. Now add chicken broth, paprika, garlic, salt, and pepper to rest of mixture in slow cooker. 

Cover and cook on low for 8 hours. 
Just before serving, stir in sour cream.

Serve over wide egg noodles or rice.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 26, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can never manage to get the flavors to seep in to the meat like most people do. Somebody gives me a recipe like this and when I try it, the meat is salty on the outside but the inside tastes bland and bla. Letting the meat marinade with the seasonings on it doesn't seem to do much good, meanwhile everyone else can whip the meat in to shape with no effort at all and I've often wondered what I'm doing wrong. I've seen these serrated mallots used to pound the meat so I'm wondering if that will help. I've never tried pounding the meat beforehand, has anyone else?
> 
> Keep it clean folks, this is a family thread.




McCormick makes a meat marinade I use a lot on steaks..The only thing I add is some garlic powder after I add the water,oil and vinegar..That touch of garlic really brings out the flavor of the meat!


----------



## rainyday (Aug 28, 2009)

This looks like a lot of ingredients but it's a very easy recipe. It's simple enough that you can cook the meat in the crock all day, then come home and do the flavoring part without much fuss. They really are delicious. The pepperoncini are essential for the flavor, so don't leave them out.


*Chicago Style Italian Beef Sandwiches *

1 (4 pound) chuck roast 
3 cups water 
2 teaspoons oregano 
1 teaspoon sesame seeds 
2 beef bouillon cubes 
3 pepperoncini peppers, seeded and sliced 
2 teaspoons fennel seed 
Salt and pepper to taste 
2 sliced and seeded green bell peppers 
1/4 cup pepperoncini juice 
1 to 2 cans good beef broth (if needed) 
Hot crusty Italian beef buns or hard rolls 

Put chuck roast and water in crockpot. Cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours, until meat is tender. 

Pick through meat and remove all fat. Shred meat. In a large pan add meat, broth from crockpot, oregano, sesame seeds, beef bouillon cubes, pepperoncini, fennel seed (do not omit this), salt and pepper, green peppers and pepperoncini juice from peppers. If you don't have enough broth from the crockpot, add 1 to 2 cans of good beef broth to the meat. 

Simmer for about 30 minutes and serve on hot crusty Italian beef buns or hard rolls. If you want to eat it the authentic way, ladle some of the juice over the sandwich and let the bread sop it up, or you can dip it French dip style.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2009)

rainyday said:


> This looks like a lot of ingredients but it's a very easy recipe. It's simple enough that you can cook the meat in the crock all day, then come home and do the flavoring part without much fuss. They really are delicious. The pepperoncini are essential for the flavor, so don't leave them out.
> 
> 
> *Chicago Style Italian Beef Sandwiches *
> ...



Uhh, holy Gods, DROOOLLLLL.


----------



## Chef (Aug 28, 2009)

rainyday said:


> If you want to eat it the authentic way, ladle some of the juice over the sandwich *and let the bread sop it up*, or you can dip it French dip style.



Ditto that.. ddDDrooolzzzzz


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2009)

That is how I am gonna use my crock pot in the new apartment.

I AM STILL THINKING ABOUT THESE SANDWICHES.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 28, 2009)

Heh, Tooz and Chef. They are worthy of drool. I got the recipe several years ago from recipesecrets.net.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can never manage to get the flavors to seep in to the meat like most people do. Somebody gives me a recipe like this and when I try it, the meat is salty on the outside but the inside tastes bland and bla. Letting the meat marinade with the seasonings on it doesn't seem to do much good, meanwhile everyone else can whip the meat in to shape with no effort at all and I've often wondered what I'm doing wrong. I've seen these serrated mallots used to pound the meat so I'm wondering if that will help. I've never tried pounding the meat beforehand, has anyone else?
> 
> Keep it clean folks, this is a family thread.



Some key elements when making steak and things of that beef nature are also the resting periods involved. You should take the meat from the fridge about 30 min. before you cook so it can come to room temp. Of course, if you are in a place that is searing hot, use common sense.

While it is on the counter, open the package and put some garlic powder first, then black pepper, then salt, flip it over and do it again.

Then use the cooking method of choice, keeping in mind that meat continues to cook even after it is removed from the heat source.

Then after it is cooked, take it away from heat and place on a clean plate or cutting board and gently (not tightly) cover with foil to keep warm and let rest. Ten to fifteen minutes later, it will be perfect.

Another note to keep in mind is if you are cooking a larger piece of meat with a fat layer on one side only, that side should be UP when cooking so as the heat hits it, it will melt down the meat. Of course, it will not all melt away, but it will add to the moistness.


----------

